# blanchard river findlay



## bassmaster419

A buddy and me hit the blanchard yesterday after work got into to some nice smallies was almost lile it was spring again headn back tonight


----------



## Firefighter8907

I have hit the Blanchard out maybe three miles east of Findlay I was in a shallow spot crystal clear. I had no luck but the guy 50 yards from me was hammering bass left and right I know they are in there. My uncle had great cat luck west of findlay

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassmaster419

Ya a buddy fishes out that way in the shallows guess he did pretty good now the river is up thats prob. A good spot right now thinkn bout tryin it this week


----------



## bassmaster419

Anyone know of any good spots on the blanchard in findlay when the water is high


----------



## Firefighter8907

I know a few guys that have had luck by liberty landing west of 140 bout half mile west of the liberty Twp fire dept. They got into some decent bass. But as for when its high no I don't I'll ask around and try to give you some pointers I am just to new at river fishing.

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ejsell

Firefighter8907 said:


> I know a few guys that have had luck by liberty landing west of 140 bout half mile west of the liberty Twp fire dept. They got into some decent bass. But as for when its high no I don't I'll ask around and try to give you some pointers I am just to new at river fishing.
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


With hunting season hitting I'd be very careful fishing in that area.


----------



## SmittyN330

Do the Blanchard or the Auglaize ever get any trout or anything like that? Probably a dumb question, but they seem like they would make good trout streams.


----------



## bassmaster419

Ive never seen them but would like too!


----------



## ejsell

SmittyN330 said:


> Do the Blanchard or the Auglaize ever get any trout or anything like that? Probably a dumb question, but they seem like they would make good trout streams.


The Blanchard gets too warm for trout to survive. It also gets pretty muddy in the spring.


----------



## Sid.hoover

haha the mud in the Blanchard gets a little watery in the spring. But not a dumb question some parts of the Blanchard do get exceptionally clear at some points and look like a trout stream. It would be nice if the Blanchard had some sauger or something of that nature maybe an occasional muskie, but i think thats just a dream. I did hear of a few baby pike caught over the years in minnow traps but I'm assuming they were pickerel not northerns.


----------



## Weekender#1

We know that if the Dam in Findlay would get torn down we would have more quality water, with more fish and wildlife. For some reason this topic gets no air time. with the flooding we endure I would think that would be one of the first things to happen to control floods. As a dam is to hold water back and make flood waters higher behind it. 
It would clear the waters, but even then to warm for trout, but it would be a quality smallmouth and a few river musky could be planted through town. I think in the summer the stagent waters loose oxigen due to the dam.


----------



## SmittyN330

Does anyone think that the Auglaize would be able to support trout? It's not as muddy as the Blanchard, and it is larger. The Maumee already supports small amounts of Steelhead and Salmon during the colder months. Could the Auglaize support trout as well?


----------



## ejsell

SmittyN330 said:


> Does anyone think that the Auglaize would be able to support trout? It's not as muddy as the Blanchard, and it is larger. The Maumee already supports small amounts of Steelhead and Salmon during the colder months. Could the Auglaize support trout as well?


I don't know anything about the auglaize but if the water temps get in the mid to high seventies trout will start dying. I think I read above 73 degrees you will start to see increased mortality rates in trout and above 77 most of them will die. The Blanchard feels like bath water in the summer. The upper clear fork river has a lot of natural cold springs to feed it so it stays relatively cool in the summer. The area in the Mohican forest is primarily fed by top water from pleasant hill lake, gets to warm if we have a hot summer and most of the trout never see a second season. A couple of years ago they electroshocked in the park and didn't find one holdover. This summer was a little cooler and I know a few holdovers have been caught.


----------



## ejsell

Weekender#1 said:


> We know that if the Dam in Findlay would get torn down we would have more quality water, with more fish and wildlife. For some reason this topic gets no air time. with the flooding we endure I would think that would be one of the first things to happen to control floods. As a dam is to hold water back and make flood waters higher behind it.
> It would clear the waters, but even then to warm for trout, but it would be a quality smallmouth and a few river musky could be planted through town. I think in the summer the stagent waters loose oxigen due to the dam.


I agree about the dam but they also need to do a better job filtering the water coming off the farm fields above Findlay into the main river and Eagle and Lyle Creeks. Less erosion directly into the river after the spring tilling would definitely improve the fishery.


----------



## Sid.hoover

Has removing the dam at riverside ever come up before that anyone knows about?


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Sid.hoover said:


> Has removing the dam at riverside ever come up before that anyone knows about?


Nope, It would drain the 'old Reservoir" (the big pond that goes around Riverside Park) and let out tons of silt which they don't want to do. That's the reason they only took out part of the Liberty Street dam. I wouldn't look for anything to happen with the Findlay dams unless it would be part of whatever flood control issues they decide to implement.


----------



## Weekender#1

That silt would dry up and become a field it would not drain like a mustard bottle. A dam downtown columbus was removed this past year and the changes there are perfect for all. They are about to tear out the dam in Fremont, OH that holds back a lot of silt. The subject has not come up. There would be concerns of heavy metal in the silt but if it is not dug up it will stay buried in the dirt. One of you young political animals from Findlay needs to take the torch and run with it. You, one person can change the future of Findlay. 
I recommend that you go to Dexter, MI outside of Ann Arbor, see what has been done for their downtown with a quick flowing stream in the place of a dead river, invigerated the whole community. 
That is one of the few issues that I would place a political sign in the yard for !


----------



## bassmaster419

Anyone have any idea where to fish smallies in the blanchard in findlay within the next week? Ive had the ol cabin fever for way to long waiting on the walleye run need to get a line wet

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

bassmaster419, check your PM's


----------



## bassmaster419

Anyone caught anything on the blanchard yet? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9dodgefan

I'm gonna try to get in it Sunday or Monday, weather permitting.


----------



## mrw2713

Out behind res. Is a good spot. Last time I went caught a bass just about every other cast. 
There is also a little honey hole on eagle creek just behind the car wash on blanchard st. It's only about 10 ft wide and 25 ft long but its around 10ft deep. I used to sit there for hours and catch bass and rock bass left and right! And be careful going out by the old county home on 140 place is a "pickle park" good fishing there just watch your back lol


----------



## 9dodgefan

Decent little bass yesterday out of the river.


----------



## bassmaster419

Nice fish was thinkn bout it yesterday but ended up goin to the maumee glad i did tho!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sid.hoover

glad you guys are catching some stuff. I hope to fish the Blanchard and Maumee this weekend if time/weather permits. Any idea (ballpark) what the temp is on the Blanchard? Might take the yak out if its not to cold.


----------



## bassmaster419

Maumee is 41 guessin blanchard is a little higher...im goin to fish it after work 2marodwn by the dam by the ball parks fish should be getting active

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

